# % weight loss for solid beef jerky?



## dpeart

I made up about 5 pounds (wet weight) of solid strip beef jerky yesterday I used Rytek's recipe.

I smoked it with my amzn smoker (oak) for 3-4 hours at 130F, then finished it at 160 for about 4 more hours.

I've never done this before so I was "guessing" on when it was done, but upon pulling it I could bend it without breaking, but did see some splitting.  Looked good to me.  I then weighed it and the 5 pounds dropped to 2 pounds.  What is the expected weight loss for jerky?

I'll post some picts later of the finished product, because I know it really didn't happen without picts :)

thanks

dave


----------



## backwoods bbq

dpeart,

today i made 20 pounds of deer jerky (raw weight with marinade) i ended up with almost 7 pounds total which is about right for deer 3/1 ratio

Beef usually i can get a 2/1 ratio or slightly less so last week i made 1.85 pounds from a round roast and ended up with 14 ounces just shy of a full pound.

I usually just smoke mine at 150-160 degrees using oak, hickory and pecan for 4-6 hours.

The larger amount you make will have a wider % of error on your weight especially if you use stuff like pepper flakes, leave some moisture in your jerky, etc. but not too much to worry with.

hope this helps!


----------



## Rings Я Us

Was looking at this type of thread. 
I used bottom round all 1/4" thick. 
Smoked exactly 12 lbs cured and dry spice.
I used electric smoker and smoked an average of 2 hours 175° then rotated it to the oven 200° for another 1 hour or 75 minutes. 
 I ended up with exactly 6 lbs. For a 50% loss.
Not a fan of the dry dehydrated style like you buy in stores.


----------



## noboundaries

I'm usually between a 40% and 50% loss.  I prefer a softer jerky.  I use bottom round and cure #1 in my marinades.  After it is smoked, I keep it in the fridge in a Ziplock for an additional level of safety.  When ready to eat some, I pop it in the microwave for 12 seconds for an ounce of jerky, 15 seconds for an ounce and a half.  So good.

It travels just fine too, unrefrigerated.  I've taken it on trips of a week with no problems at all.  My wife often takes some to work.


----------



## SonnyE

I can never tell. I did a pound of ground, and a pound of Bottom Round Roast my last batch.
But even before it's done, I'm sampling.
So I'd have to weigh me, and the done batch.
And that's why I can never tell.... :oops:


----------



## jbellard

I will get an eye of round from Sam’s and they are generally around 4lbs. I cut it 1/4 thick pieces and on smoker until when I bend it the strands are white.
I usually get about 2.5lbs if jerky out of that. Sounds like you are right on the money.  Take a look at how much jerky in the stores costs. Not to mention the taste and spiciness are just as you like them.


----------



## Maple

Started with 13.2 pounds outside round, finished with 4 pounds, about 70 % weight loss. I like jerky on the dry tough side, good and chewy also last longer that way.


----------



## Rings Я Us

I think you need to avoid high temps over 200 for any length of time with jerky. You don't want to form a skin that will prevent moisture evaporating.. you can keep an oven at 150 or 160  with a bit of a breeze blowing in on a cracked door and oven set low at 170.  The moisture will escape and the jerky dehydrates slower.  I do this after a couple hours of wood smoke in the smoker at 150 or lower.. finishing in the oven let's me check on the jerky rate of doneness easily.. rotate racks in and out of the smoker and oven is work but gives the jerky real smoke and good finished texture rather than leather thin rawhide dog treat texture of the dehydrator product.  60% or so loss on my eye of round gives me a  shelf stable jerky after it has been cured and smoked, then further baked to over 160 eventually. I still tell people to store it in the fridge to be safe.

I can not make my Vermont maple syrup and Spicy pepper jerky fast enough. I make 10 lbs a week and its gone in 1-2 days.


----------



## SonnyE

Rings Я Us said:


> I can not make my Vermont maple syrup and Spicy pepper jerky fast enough. I make 10 lbs a week and its gone in 1-2 days.



Well, you obviously need to up production... :eek::D


----------



## Rings Я Us

It's going fast.. just need to get a bigger capacity smoker and work 1 day less a week at the regular job.. :D


----------



## myownidaho

I don’t weigh jerky. I have a general idea on time and when it gets close to done, I’m looking for a slight crack when bending.


----------



## uncle eddie

I lose 50 to 65% in my Open Country forced air dehydrator.  50% is more bendy and chewy, 65% is on the crunchy side


----------



## mlrtym44

> I can not make my Vermont maple syrup and Spicy pepper jerky fast enough. I make 10 lbs a week and its gone in 1-2 days.



I'd like to know that recipe!


----------



## Home Dehydrator Pro

With an effective meat dehydrator, you should mainly only see moisture reduction. In other words, it's possible to 'rehydrate' meat and other foods, but there should be no reason that you would have to.

If you're using it within the week, you don't have to go so dry that it starts becoming brittle. You can also use things like apple cider vinegar, tomatoes and other citrusy ingredients to break down the meat during the marinating process.


----------



## nanuk

Rings Я Us said:


> I can not make my Vermont maple syrup and Spicy pepper jerky fast enough. I make 10 lbs a week and its gone in 1-2 days.





SonnyE said:


> Well, you obviously need to up production... :eek::D



Or charge MORE $$$


----------



## Rings Я Us

nanuk said:


> Or charge MORE $$$



Found a place selling eye of round $2.79 regular price and ordered a new smoker a couple days ago capable of doing 10 lb loads laying on the racks.  And reduced my bag size by an ounce.  $20.00 a lb for good finished smoked jerky is still cheap.


----------

